# reventon - Asst Manager, Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to reventon - promoted to Asst Manager, Microsoft Support.

Great job, Ben !!

John

`


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations Ben!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Now I see the announcement.......:grin:

Congrats Ben.......nice work!!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats - great work!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done . .


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Wtg!!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Well done.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! Awesome work Ben and Well deserved promotion!

Congratulations! Where's the party?

Rayda


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations Ben, well deserved!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratz on a job well done!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all! I really do appreciate it.



2xg said:


> Where's the party?


Your place! :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh.... I thought it was here. I was all prepared....

I'll send party favors to NZ from USA via FedEx. Do you have FedEx there? *: )*

John

`


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

> Your place!


Well, since I'm hosting...Beverages will be provided! :wink:


> I'll send party favors to NZ from USA via FedEx. Do you have FedEx there?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations and well done.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone know when the next plane to the party is :grin:

Congrats Reventon


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Well done reventon :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------

